
Scala at Scale: Leaving Unhandled Errors Behind - haggy
http://blog.threatstack.com/scala-scale-part-1-leaving-unhandled-errors-behind-us
======
haggy
Hi all,

    
    
        I'm the author of the article. I don't have much of a twitter presence but I love HN and value the feedback that's given here. If you have any Q's or criticism (good or bad) let me know. Thanks!

